# Dropping my cable company



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

Does any one know a good way to go from cable tv to internet based tv fairly cheaply. And fairly user friendly


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The only IP-based television service here is AT&T. It suffers from horrid regional limitations and can hurt your DSL-based high-speed services, especially as you ramp up the number of televisions you're using to view the IP-based programs.

I've had cable for many years now and even though I work for a cable company there's no way in hell I'd go with anything else. Even if it were free.


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

I do not have Cable TV. I bought a Nice digtal Converter with my goverment gift card. I watch all of my premium shows online most of the time you can watch them right on the network sites for free. Also check out www.hulu.com they have movies and lots of new shows that you can watch for free.


----------

